# Confused!!



## adybear (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, my partener has just decided on the spur of the moment that he wants us all to move to fuengirola in 5 weeks time, but of course I am nervous about doing this as I have two young children aged 5 and 2 and I am worried about schooling, I would ideally like to put them into an english school, but I can't seem to find out what sort of fees I would be paying. Also how cmmon is it for english kids to go to a spanish school as I am heartbroken everytime I think that my son will be sitting in a class where he cant understand anything and no-one is speaking to him!!! 

Also has anyone with a family just packed up and left the uk with just a suitcase and have no fall back if it goes wrong? I would appreciate some advice?? thank you xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are international schools out here, the fees are around 2000 euros a term, but thats just a "ball park" figure, it depends on age and school etc. Fuengirola is full of British and I wouldnt mind betting your 5 yo would be in a class with several british kids with varying degrees of Spanish language skills. I know why you're worrying, I would too, but actually I think you're underestimating him, kids of that age are good with new experiences and adventure, he would flourish, he would learn the language quickly - better than you! So after an initial missing of friends, ramily, surroundings etc, he would be fine I bet. 

You should really come out and have a look round, see the schools, people, life and areas. It sounds a great adventure to just up and leave, but the reality when you've got kids needs to be planned a little. But hey, a sence of adventure is never a bad thing!?

We came out just over a month ago with a 10 yo and 13 yo. The 10yo has settled in beautifully and she loves it, the 13yo is at "that" age and although he's starting to settle, he's slow on the language and still misses his mates, but he does like it here - you see, the younger the better. I have made a friend here who moved out 6 years ago with a 7 yr old, who now speaks perfect spanish (she's 13 and giving us spanish lessons!!) and a baby who is now 7 and can hardly speak english, but fluent spanish!!!!

Good luck and dont worry, maybe a compromise of a preview visit would help though!!?

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

adybear said:


> Hi, my partener has just decided on the spur of the moment that he wants us all to move to fuengirola in 5 weeks time, but of course I am nervous about doing this as I have two young children aged 5 and 2 and I am worried about schooling, I would ideally like to put them into an english school, but I can't seem to find out what sort of fees I would be paying. Also how cmmon is it for english kids to go to a spanish school as I am heartbroken everytime I think that my son will be sitting in a class where he cant understand anything and no-one is speaking to him!!!
> 
> Also has anyone with a family just packed up and left the uk with just a suitcase and have no fall back if it goes wrong? I would appreciate some advice?? thank you xxx



I think just packing up and moving with no planning whatsoever would be a bad isea to be honest. It took me several years!!! And I dont have to work.

Putting kids of your age into a state school wont be a problem as they will pick up the language really quickly. It took just a few months for our neighbours kid of the same age

What are you going to do for income? Do you have a job planned. Have you a property, have you got NIE numbers sorted and arranged for your health cover (you wont be covered here under the state system, apart from your temporary E106 cover)


----------



## adybear (Mar 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I think just packing up and moving with no planning whatsoever would be a bad isea to be honest. It took me several years!!! And I dont have to work.
> 
> Putting kids of your age into a state school wont be a problem as they will pick up the language really quickly. It took just a few months for our neighbours kid of the same age
> 
> What are you going to do for income? Do you have a job planned. Have you a property, have you got NIE numbers sorted and arranged for your health cover (you wont be covered here under the state system, apart from your temporary E106 cover)



He apparently has it all sorted, when it comes to trying to get accomodation, and he said he is going to look for work while he is out there!! So you think its a bad idea?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

adybear said:


> He apparently has it all sorted, when it comes to trying to get accomodation, and he said he is going to look for work while he is out there!! So you think its a bad idea?


Depends on how much money you have behind you but dont assume you are going to be able to come straight out here and get a job, its not that simple I'm afraid and the average Spanish wage is around €13k

What line of work?


----------



## adybear (Mar 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Depends on how much money you have behind you but dont assume you are going to be able to come straight out here and get a job, its not that simple I'm afraid and the average Spanish wage is around €13k
> 
> What line of work?


we do have some money behind us to get us started, we have a 19 year old son that is coming out with us aswell so he will be looking for any type of job he can get, also my partener is a warehoue manager so anything I suppose along those lines, but he can turn his hand to anything really, am I being to cautious like he thinks I am or am I right to be really worried?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

adybear said:


> we do have some money behind us to get us started, we have a 19 year old son that is coming out with us aswell so he will be looking for any type of job he can get, also my partener is a warehoue manager so anything I suppose along those lines, but he can turn his hand to anything really, am I being to cautious like he thinks I am or am I right to be really worried?


Well ........ I'm not sure if worried is the right word. On some of the threads here there is a list of job agencies I have posted. If he spoke Spanish he would have a better chance, but as I said you shouldn't assume that you are going to arrive here and walk into a job. I have known many people come over here, not find work, and then return when the money has run out.

I think you ought to make some trips here first, research a bit more rather than come with no planning at all


----------

